
Google says Java, Ruby, and PHP are coming for AppEngine - jorgeortiz85
http://twitter.com/daveman692/statuses/832155032
======
jrockway
Wow, reputable source. A friend of a friend's twitter post says a friend heard
that it was true!

~~~
jorgeortiz85
His twitter history seems to indicate he's at Graphing Social Patterns East,
where Google presented on AppEngine.

(I went through Google's slides for that presentation and they make no mention
of supporting more languages.)

Make of that what you will.

------
butterfi
I've been enjoying the quality of news posts on Hacker News, but this link is
lame. Generally speaking, I'd like a little context, maybe some informed
opinion, or a first-hand account of some session being held somewhere, not
someone's twitter post.

------
bprater
Would love to see some official word on this. The languages are certainly
ranked high on the bug tracker:

<http://code.google.com/p/googleappengine/issues/list>

------
bprater
The one thing that will be interested to see: will they require those
languages use a framework like the current iteration of AppEngine?

~~~
ovi256
You can use whatever framework you want, not just webPy. I am using Django.

------
noor420
Thanks google!

PHP is awesome.

